# Strip boxes for speedlights?



## JClishe (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone have recommendations for a strip box that can be used with speedlights? (Either 1x3 or 1x4)

I'm really interested in the Creative Light softboxes, as they have speedrings for speedlights as well as many monolights so it seems like a versatile system to invest in and generally is very well reviewed. Curious if anyone else is using their stuff.


----------

